# Coil help



## Ric (Apr 7, 2009)

I was given a Bolens 1900 Hydro Eliminantor with a 19 HP Kohler twin in it.Model 5019.The fellow who gave me this unit said he kept burning up the coil.I would like to know what would cause this before I start purchasing parts and have the same results.If anyone out there has the parts to fix this I maybe interested in purchasing them.Thanks Guys.Ric NY


----------



## Ric (Apr 7, 2009)

Engine model is KT190S Ric NY


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*coil*

I'm going to assume that the coil is a cylinder shaped body,with two leads for the sparkplugs,and two terminals for wires.If this is the case,check the wires on the terminals,and see if the wire from the coil,to the points,is on the +post of the coil,or the - post.There should be markings,near the terminals.the - post should lead to the points.The + post is fed from the ignition switch.Also,check to make sure that the bracket that holds the coil in place,is secure,as these coils ground through the body of the coil.Other than that,the only thing I can think of,that would burn the coil,is if it's getting a charge from the alternator,or the voltage to the coil is too high.


----------

